# Sanitizing tank



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Hello,

I have a 65G tank I want to sanitize (I hope that the correct word).

I had a few months a stupid disease outbreak where I lost close to 25 cardinals (with no obvious disease signs, all dead in a couple of days) as well as 4 angels to a disease similar to Enteric Redmouth. In time the mouth would get red fine blood strings and 2-3mm holes and the fish would stop eating.

The parameters were Ammonia and Nitrite - 0, Water temp ~29C and Nitrate varying between 10-20 ppm.

What would be the best course of action I could choose to make sure I will not lose any fishes.

PS. one strange thing is that I have not lost any of the bottom dwellers (2 SAE and 4 Corycats)

Thanks for looking and for advices.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

Are you prepared to take the tank down to sterilize? I don't know of any effective way to sanitize the tank while leaving it set up. my choice would be to take the surviving fish and put them into quarantine, bleach the tank and contents, and start over. You can't use a strong bleach on plants or foam sponges, but everything else I would submit to strong bleach solution. I generally start every setup with a sanitized tank and equipment, even if there was no issue previously.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

I'm left with 2 angels, 1 pearl gourami, 2 SAE and 4 cory and a bunch of MTS so yes, I think i can take down the tank.

In regards to the sterilization, what do I use to sterilize the equipment (tubes, eheim, heater) - bleach? What about the media, the Netlea soil or the plants and driftwood?

Thanks


----------



## akimbo (Dec 16, 2011)

george said:


> Hello,
> 
> I have a 65G tank I want to sanitize (I hope that the correct word).
> 
> ...


Wow! that does suck! I lost 11 cardinals due to some form of fungul infection, all my other fish are doing fine. you might want to find out what exactly might have affected them! http://www.fishyfarmacy.com/symptoms.html


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Guys, any other suggestions as to how and what to use to sterilize the tank? 

Regarding the bleach solution would be the usual 1:19 concentation?


----------



## ThaChingster (Feb 25, 2011)

vinegar may work as well


----------



## pat3612 (Jan 29, 2008)

Vinegar and leave the tank dry for a couple of days Bacteria needs a wet surface to grow on.


----------



## BillD (Jun 5, 2006)

george said:


> Guys, any other suggestions as to how and what to use to sterilize the tank?
> 
> Regarding the bleach solution would be the usual 1:19 concentation?


I add enough bleach to make the water feel slippery and I let it sit for a while, sometimes overnight or even longer.


----------



## bluedog800 (Nov 24, 2010)

There has been quite a bit of interest in using H2O2 (Hydrogen Peroxide) it is used in hospitals to sterilize surgical instruments, you can purchase PC Green Bleach and it is 6% H2O2 watch out with others as they can have extra additives.

The nice thing with hydrogen peroxide is that it is safe for fish once diluted (i still rinse)

read up on it, and form your own opinion, but it is a strong safe alt over bleach.


----------



## george (Apr 11, 2009)

Thank you all. I will do it this weekend and hope it will be ok.


----------

